# Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate



## darth carper (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Wer kann mir den Unterschied ( außer der Farbe und dem Preis)zwischen der Daiwa Certate und der Daiwa Infinity-Q erklären?

Laut Katalogbeschreibung sind beide Rollen technisch identisch.
Woher kommt dann der doch enorme Preisunterschied ?

Gruß,

darth carper


----------



## Bernhard* (26. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Lang, lang ist´s her - die Frage ist aber immer noch aktuell - zumindest für mich!
Habe ein wenig im Internet gesucht und des öfteren die Aussage gelesene, dass *die Infinity Q und die Certate bis auf die Farbe die gleichen Rollen wären!*

War deswegen letztens beim Händler und habe mir diese Rollen mal angesehen. Bis auf die Farbe viel mir jedoch das bessere Laufverhalten der Certate auf. Vielleicht war dies aber auch einfach nur der produktionsbedingte Unterschied von Rolle zu Rolle, der sich später egalisiert.

*Wisst Ihr was genaueres??*

Bier die detaillierten Herstellerbeschreibungen mit Bildern:
Certate

Infinity Q


----------



## Bernhard* (26. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Habe gerade folgendes Statement hier im Board gefunden:

Statement Daiwa


Meint Ihr, dass das den Preisunterschied rechtfertigt?


----------



## freibadwirt (26. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Dann ists ja doch die gleiche Rolle . :q :q :q 
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## Bernhard* (26. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Dann ists ja doch die gleiche Rolle . :q :q :q
> Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h



Scheinbar. Abgesehen von der Sache mit der "Metalllegierung für ein paar Getriebeteile"!!
Ausserdem ist´s nervig, dass es die Infinity nicht in einer 2500er Grösse gibt!


----------



## Bernhard* (28. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Noch ne Frage:

Hat von Euch jemand ne *Infinity Q 3000* und gleichzeitig ne 2500er oder 4000er *Twinpower*?

Wie sehen die Grössenunterschiede aus? #c


----------



## the doctor (28. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



burn77 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage:
> 
> Hat von Euch jemand ne *Infinity Q 3000* und gleichzeitig ne 2500er oder 4000er *Twinpower*?
> 
> Wie sehen die Grössenunterschiede aus? #c



Hi burn,

ich hatte mir die Infinityq mal in der Vitrine angesehen.
So groß wie ne TP 4000 ist sie auf keinen Fall. Vielleicht nur einen ticken grösser, wie die 2500er.
Ich "hatte" die 3000er Fuego. Die Rolle war noch nicht mal so gross wie ne 2500er Shimano :m Aber, so war es echt ne nette Rolle. Leider ist sie mir aber schon kaputt gegangen!!!! Im moment ist sie bei Daiwa und wird begutachtet:c . Ich hatte nämlich ein schlackern schon bei leichtem Wiederstand gemerkt. Was man bei einer fast 300€ teuern Rolle ja nicht ohne Fremdeinwirkung erwachtet hätte. Zum Glück ist der Händler aber sehr kulant und stellt mir ne Infinityq, wenn das Ergebnis von Daiwa dementsprechend ausfällt.....Ich hoffe es und ich hoffe es nicht, das sie mir die Rolle reparieren werden|rolleyes


----------



## Bernhard* (28. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

@the doctor: Danke! Der Vergleich mit 2500er und 4000er Shimanos war genau das, was ich wollte! Langsam weiss ich was ich mir zulege. Fehlt nur noch die Kohle  (


----------



## Huchenfreak (28. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

@Burn: Und was legst du dir jetzt zu?


----------



## Bernhard* (29. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> @Burn: Und was legst du dir jetzt zu?


 
Ich vermute mal ne 2000er Infinity und ne 3000er Infinity, ausser ich bekomm ne günstige 2500er Certate.|uhoh: 

Deine Infinity schon getestet?


----------



## Huchenfreak (29. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal ne 2000er Infinity und ne 3000er Infinity, ausser ich bekomm ne günstige 2500er Certate.|uhoh:
> 
> Deine Infinity schon getestet?



Oh ja! Sie ergibt in Verbindung mit meiner alten Crypton Manie eine Traumkombination. Also ich bin absolut hin und weg von der Rolle ist das Beste was ich bisher an Rollen in der Hand gehabt hab. Sie läuft seidenweich und trotzdem satt, und dass Beste ist die Bremse sie ist absolut ruckfrei und lässt sich sehr genau einstellen.


----------



## Bernhard* (29. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Oh ja! Sie ergibt in Verbindung mit meiner alten Crypton Manie eine Traumkombination. Also ich bin absolut hin und weg von der Rolle ist das Beste was ich bisher an Rollen in der Hand gehabt hab. Sie läuft seidenweich und trotzdem satt, und dass Beste ist die Bremse sie ist absolut ruckfrei und lässt sich sehr genau einstellen.


 
Und wie sieht in Bezug auf *Grösse* und *Schnurfassung* aus?


----------



## Huchenfreak (29. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Schwierig zu beschreiben würde sagen zwischen der 2500er und der 4000er Twin Power allerdings einer 2500er ähnlicher. Sie ist  wirklich nicht so groß wie z.B Det gemeint hat...Schnurfassung kann ich dir nicht ganz genau sagen weil ich sie selbst bespult hab. die Spule ist im Gegensatz zum geringen Gewicht und der Größe der Rolle recht groß. Optimales Einsatzgebiet würde ich Zander und Hechtangeln nennen für Barsche und Forellen bevorzuge ich kleinere Rollen allerdings wäre sie auch dort noch einsetzbar. Da wäre allerdings die 2000er sicher besser.


----------



## Bernhard* (29. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

@Huchenfreak: Danke! Das hört sich für mich doch alles schon mal ganz gut an!


----------



## melis (29. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

@ Burn
Ich würde dir diese empfehlen. ...... Ob die einer in Deutschland hat, weiß ich nicht. Ist der Nachfolger der ersten Certate.


----------



## Schweißsocke (29. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



melis schrieb:


> @ Burn
> Ist der Nachfolger der ersten Certate.



Das stimmt so nicht. Die Certate Custom hat den Rollenkörper und das Gehäuse der 3000er Certate kombiniert mit Rotor und Spule der 2500er. Zusätzlich gibt es noch die Abweichung beim Griff.#h

Dieses Modell ist dann zu empfehlen, wenn man unter Extrembedingungen mit feiner Schnur fischt, sonst würde ich gleich zur 3000er greifen.


----------



## Bernhard* (29. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Die Certate Custom hat den Rollenkörper und das Gehäuse der 3000er Certate kombiniert mit Rotor und Spule der 2500er. Zusätzlich gibt es noch die Abweichung beim Griff.#h
> 
> Dieses Modell ist dann zu empfehlen, wenn man unter Extrembedingungen mit feiner Schnur fischt, sonst würde ich gleich zur 3000er greifen.


 
primär würde mich bei der aber lediglich der Griff (ohne Klappmechanismus) interessieren.


----------



## melis (29. August 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Die Certate Custom hat den Rollenkörper und das Gehäuse der 3000er Certate kombiniert mit Rotor und Spule der 2500er. Zusätzlich gibt es noch die Abweichung beim Griff.#h
> 
> Dieses Modell ist dann zu empfehlen, wenn man unter Extrembedingungen mit feiner Schnur fischt, sonst würde ich gleich zur 3000er greifen.


 
Stimmt alles was du schreibst, dennoch ist es der Nachfolger der ersten Certate. Genau dieses Modell(Custom R-2500) gab es schon im Jahre 2004. Und dieses ist das 2006er Modell. Die Farbe ist noch einmal heller als beim schon helleren 2004er. Über die inneren Veränderungen kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## taxel (1. September 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Hallo,

ich habe seit einem halben Jahr ein Infinity 3000. Heute habe ich sie beim Händler bespulen lassen. Es gehen genau 160 m 0,28 mm Power pro drauf. Außerdem hat sie wirklich genau die gleiche Schnurfassung wie eine 3000 Shimano Biomaster x.

Ich hatte auch mal bei Daiwa / Cormoran angerufen und nach den Unterschieden zur Certate gefragt. Es wären „minimal schlechtere Getriebekomponenten“ in der Infinity. Das glaube ich aber eher nicht, weil sich das extra nur für Deutschland kaum lohnen würde.

Noch etwas, was mir nach dem Kauf im Magen liegt: Das Heck ist aus Plastik. Diese Kappe, die aussieht als ob sie aus schwarzem Chrom wäre. Wenn man das Teil abschraubt, sieht man darunter die Zahnräder drehen. Bei einer Rolle, die als „Ganzmetallrolle“ beworben wird, halte ich das für einen Fauxpas. Einmal blöd runter gefalle oder angestoßen ... und der Angelurlaub ist gelaufen |gr:  Meine uralte Stella hat an der Stelle Metall ...

Von dem Griff ohne Klappmechanismus habe ich wieder Abstand genommen, weil die Kurbel dann überhaupt nicht zu klappen ist. Ich transportiere die Rolle aber viel im Rucksack, da wird es etwas sperrig. Außerdem macht der Klappmechanismus der Originalkurbel einen sehr soliden Eindruck.

Bremse, Schnurverlegung (12er Fireline bis 28 Power pro), Laufruhe ... da ist die Rolle natürlich ein Traum :l 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## singer (20. September 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Also zum Unterschied kann ich nur beitragen, dass außer der Farbe an sich die Certate ein hochwertigeren Lack hat. Außerdem wird bei der Infinity damit geworben, dass Sie extra für geflochtene Schnüre sein. Bei der Certate steht nichts der gleichen. Wenn es die absolut gleichen Rollen sind, warum kostet dann die E-Spule der Certate mehr laut Katalog?
Die Antwort von Daiwa auf die Frage nach dem Unterschied, glaube ich nicht ganz. Obwohl es immer wieder vorkommt, dass extra für Deutschland minderwertigere Produkte entwickelt werden. Denke ich die wissen es selber nicht und daher geben die diese Antwort. Vor einem Jahr konnten die nur antworten, "wir wissen es nicht, es gibt keinen". Also scheint Daiwa Japan die garnicht zu infromieren oder es für nicht nötig zu halten. Oder es gibt wirklich keinen nennenswerten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



taxel schrieb:


> Noch etwas, was mir nach dem Kauf im Magen liegt: Das Heck ist aus Plastik. Diese Kappe, die aussieht als ob sie aus schwarzem Chrom wäre. Wenn man das Teil abschraubt, sieht man darunter die Zahnräder drehen. Bei einer Rolle, die als „Ganzmetallrolle“ beworben wird, halte ich das für einen Fauxpas. Einmal blöd runter gefalle oder angestoßen ... und der Angelurlaub ist gelaufen |gr:  Meine uralte Stella hat an der Stelle Metall ...


Kannste mal ein Foto machen? (Heck ohne Kappe)
Wasserdicht kann diese Rolle dann eigentlich auch nicht sein. (?)
Würde mir als Besitzer ja schon Gedanken machen, diese Abschlußkappe aus stabilerem Material zu ersetzen oder wenigstens zu verstärken.


----------



## taxel (20. September 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Hallo,

hier die gewünschten Bilder. Ich hoffe man kann was erkennen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das Plastikteil aus Metall nachmachen kann? Man bräuchte einen angelverrückten Werkzeugmacher ... kennt den jemand? :m 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Sapperlot, da hat der Konstrukteur das Gehäuse zu klein geplant!  

Sieht aber noch halbwegs überbrückbar aus. Mir würde da spontan sowas wie Formguß mit Flüssigmetall oder sowas einfallen,
das Vorlageteil für eine Form haste ja in Form der Kunststoffblende. Wenn es was wird, kannste die neue (Metall)blende ja an alle Infinity's verkaufen :g 

Thx for Foto #6, das war wirklich spannend.


----------



## taxel (21. September 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Hi AngelDet,

wie macht man denn "Formguss mit Flüssigmetall"? 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Bernhard* (21. September 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ....Wasserdicht kann diese Rolle dann eigentlich auch nicht sein. (?)
> Würde mir als Besitzer ja schon Gedanken machen, diese Abschlußkappe aus stabilerem Material zu ersetzen oder wenigstens zu verstärken.


 
Kann das vielleicht was mit der "washable Construktion" zu tun haben??


----------



## singer (21. September 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Habe mir die 2500-R Custom Certate gekauft. Diese ist am Freitag angekommen. Ein Traum diese Rolle. Warum es diese hier nicht gibt ist mir ein Rätsel. Die Schnurfassung ist perfekt fürs Spinnfischen, eben die 2500er. Aber dazu der Body in der 3000er größe, ist eine Traumkombination. Diese Karft vom Getriebe. Die Farbe hat mir noch nie von der Certate gefallen, aber dieses hellere balu als bei den normalen finde ich nicht schlecht. Kurbel ist auch super, und sieht besser aus. Für 260€ inklusive Versand eine Spitzensache.


----------



## singer (21. September 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Zur Klappe kann ich nur schreiben, dass es ein extrem schlagfestes Material ist. Also kein normales Plastik. Es ist schon ziemlich dick, und beim herunterfallen wird es wohl die ganze Kinetische Energie auffangen. Auch wenn sie dabei zu Bruch geht. Das Ritzel ist so tief eingearbeitet dem dürfte also nichts passieren. 
Zur Wasserdichtigkeit, Daiwa hat nichts dergleichen propagiert. Washable heißt, dass man sie unter den Wasserhahn geben kann. Durch die vielen Winkel dürfte dabei auch kein Wasser eindringen. Anders ist es wenn man sie in Wasser eintaucht, z.B. in ein Becken, da sucht sich das Wasser seinen weg.  
Werde mal schauen ob es bei meiner neuen auch so ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



taxel schrieb:


> wie macht man denn "Formguss mit Flüssigmetall"?


Muß unter Formenbau gucken, googlen. Ich wüßte wo ich bei mir in der Nähe einen Betrieb habe. 

Da das Teil doch 3-dimensional geformt ist, brauchst eine 2tlg-Form, mit Formschalen und dem richtigen Material eigentlich nicht schwer. Im Prinzip 2 flache Kuchenformen mit Gips bzw. besseres, wo man die Vorlage erst in die erste Hälfte drückt, Trennmittel zwischen beiden Hälften, dann die Oberform drauf und wieder abnehmen. Ähnlich wie bei Zahnabdrücken.
Wenn die beiden Hälften ausgehärtet sind, kann man mit ein wenig Probieren mit der richtigen Menge des Formstoffes (z.B. Flüssigmetall) einfach die Formen nachpressen.
http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/~flN0YXRlPTE4NTAzODI5NTk=?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&glb_user_js=Y&shop=B2C&p_init_ipc=X&zhmmh_area_kz=&direkt_aufriss_area=2302060&~cookies=1&cookie_n

ABER: die einfachere Lösung dürfte schon sein, sich bei Daiwa mal 2 solche Blenden auf Vorrat zu bestellen! :m


----------



## KHof (21. September 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Hallo!

Dieses ganze Manöver mit Metallguß und so weiter ist wirklich überflüssig. Diese Endkappen sind auch auf anderen Daiwas montiert. Die Schlagzähigkeit ist höher als der sonst verwendetete Alu-Spritzguß und wenn was kaputt bricht ist es nie die Kunststoffkappe.
Ab und zu abnehmen und den Dreck drunter entfernen und gut is.

Klaus


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. September 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Hi,

meine Pirate 2 hat auch eine "washable Construktion".
Abspülen ist bei diesem Modell kein Problem. Kann ich nur empfehlen, so eine Konstruktion.

TL!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> meine Pirate 2 hat auch eine "washable Construktion".


Welche Rolle meinste denn damit? oder ist das ein Joke mit ner alten DAM |kopfkrat


----------



## Bernhard* (13. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Gibts vielleicht zwischenzeitlich jemanden, der Besitzer von beiden Rollen ist? Also Certate und Infinity Q!?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



burn77 schrieb:


> Gibts vielleicht zwischenzeitlich jemanden, der Besitzer von beiden Rollen ist? Also Certate und Infinity Q!?


Mir fiele da jemand ein, den Du wohl gut kennst! :m

|kopfkrat ? |kopfkrat ? 2006-44 ?


----------



## Bernhard* (14. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ....
> |kopfkrat ? |kopfkrat ? 2006-44 ?


 
Hä? Was soll das denn heissen?


----------



## melis (14. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Ist zwar nicht für mich bestimmt, und ich kenne ihn nur über das Board. Aber ich glaube zu verstehen, dass hier Rainer1962 gemeint ist. Oder ist das ironie?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

@melis: Gut kombiniert! #6


----------



## Bernhard* (14. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Und was heisst "2006-44"??


----------



## Bernhard* (14. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

@DET:

Hast Du auch Daiwa-Rollen? Kommt da ÖL oder FETT rein?


----------



## Pilkman (14. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



burn77 schrieb:


> Und was heisst "2006-44"??



Kleiner Wink, nachdem das Rätsel doch eigentlich schon von Melis gelöst wurde: Wir haben das Jahr 2006 und vor 44 Jahren wurden die gefragte Person geboren...  :q


----------



## Bernhard* (14. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Kleiner Wink, nachdem das Rätsel doch eigentlich schon von Melis gelöst wurde: Wir haben das Jahr 2006 und vor 44 Jahren wurden die gefragte Person geboren...  :q


 
Ach wie witzig :g 

Der Rainer mochte aber keine 2000er Infinity mit einer 3000er Certate vergleichen....verständlicherweise!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hast Du auch Daiwa-Rollen? Kommt da ÖL oder FETT rein?


Ich habe von Daiwa nur 3 alte und eine sehr neue Sweepfire, und da ist alles ganz normal zu fetten, von KHof weiß ich aber von seinen Daiwa-Rollen, daß da auch nichts anders ist. 
Außerdem wären die beiden mit der "Bodenluke" überhaupt nicht öldicht, das haben wir ja anhand der Fotos von Taxel schon mal durchgekaut. Die sind diesbezüglich meiner Einschätzung nach mit der Blende zum schnellen Nachschmieren optimiert, denn es ist ansonsten schon ein rechter Aufwand die heutigen Spinnrollen auseinanderzunehmen, mit 3 kleinen M3 oder M4 Schrauben wie bei den alten 80er-Jahre Modellen ist das nicht mehr getan.

Es fällt auf, das Shimano mit ihrem Ölschräubchen, Daiwa mit dem Bodendeckel wo direkt das Zahnrad herausragt, und Ryobi mit der Applause/Zauber und einem Einspritzloch hinter der Heckblende alle so eine Nachschmieröffnung vorgesehen haben.  
Bei der Shimano-Lösung mit dem Leichtlauföl am WS und der schnellen Verdrängung haben sie meiner Meinung nach eine Wartungsverpflichtung gleich mit eingebaut, die Service-Center sollen wohl gut leben können. 
Bei der Daiwa-Lösung kommt man so wirklich an die Innereien heran bzw. kann das als Zahnradförderpumpe in Innere benutzen.
Ob das jetzt so alles gut funzt oder eher nicht ist eine andere Sache. 
Die Wasserdichtheit (Salzwasser, MeFo, Tauchen) ist bei den Lösungen von Ryobi und Daiwa (mit Löchern im Metallbody hinter Plastikblenden) jedenfalls so bescheiden, da kann auch optimales salzwasserfestes Material nur bedingt helfen, ewig korrosionsfest gibt es dabei nicht.

Andererseits könnte man listig vermuten :g  : 
Die Hersteller wollen wohl irgendwie doch sicherstellen, daß die Röllchen irgendwann mal kaputt gehen bzw. schlecht laufen sollen, denn optimal konstruiert würden die vom Material her locker mehr als 20 Jahre halten und das will der Hersteller bestimmt nicht. 
Der Schlechtlauf dürfte Marketingmäßig sogar das Optimum sein: Die Rolle fällt nicht aus, was großen Ärger mit dem Angler wegen verpatzter Angeltage bedeutet, aber der schlechter werdende Lauf sieht nach vollzogener großer Belastung (und vielen gefangenen schweren Fischen aus ), da ist man nach einiger Zeit der vernebelten genauen Wahrnehmung sehr schnell bereit was "Neues - Besseres und besser laufendes zu kaufen", das sieht sogar z.B. der eheliche Finanzminister ein! :m


----------



## Bernhard* (14. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

@DET:

Würdest du quasi nur über die "Bodenluke" FETT reindrücken und die Rolle ansich garnicht aufmachen?

Vielleicht liegt der Unterschied zwischen Certate und Infinity ja darin, dass die Certate ein "salzwasserfestes" Getriebe hat!?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



burn77 schrieb:


> @DET:
> Würdest du quasi nur über die "Bodenluke" FETT reindrücken und die Rolle ansich garnicht aufmachen?


Ja, so ist das wohl gedacht. (bis sie denn mal voll ist )



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht liegt der Unterschied zwischen Certate und Infinity ja darin, dass die Certate ein "salzwasserfestes" Getriebe hat!?


Extrem unwahrscheinlich. Wenn überhaupt, dann würde ich auf eine Differenz in Form einer besseren/glatteren Aluminiumlegierung oder einer Oberflächenvergütung tippen, eine vereinfachte Legierung mit dem gängigen 08/15 Material kann in der Großserie etwas Geld im Werksabgabepreis sparen. 
Das macht aber mit Sicherheit :g nicht soviel im Rollenlauf aus, wie eine gute und immer wieder frische Schmierung ausmacht!

Wenn Shimano es mit einer anderen Kunststoffbuchsen vs. Kugellagerzahl, ner anderen Kurbel, anderer Lackierung und Beschriftung zu einem "neuen" Rollenmodell bringt, wieso soll Daiwa es anders machen? Das ist die billigste Form und höchste Wertschöpfung.
Die Getriebeteile-Spritzformen sind mit Sicherheit Großserienbau und damit sehr teuer, die werden mit der angedachten Legierung (oder ganz leichten Variationen) genutzt und genutzt bis sie auseinanderfallen, da wird keiner in den Details herumspielen, da das viel teurer wird. Wenn man sich nur mal vorstellt, daß so ein präziser Formenbau locker eine halbe Mio (DEM,EUR,USD) verschlingt.


----------



## Schweißsocke (14. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Wasserdichtheit (Salzwasser, MeFo, Tauchen) ist bei den Lösungen von Ryobi und Daiwa (mit Löchern im Metallbody hinter Plastikblenden) jedenfalls so bescheiden, da kann auch optimales salzwasserfestes Material nur bedingt helfen, ewig korrosionsfest gibt es dabei nicht.



Nach meinen Informationen ist die Öffnung extra so konstruiert, um Staunässe im Getriebebereich der Rolle zu verhindern, falls dies mal ein unfreiwilliges Bad genommen hat. Für dieses Merkmal hat Daiwa auch einen ganz tollen Namen, der mir leider entfallen ist.#c

Durch die hintere Öffnung erreicht man bei der Certate nur das Tellerrad, eine vollständige Schmierung ist nur durch Öffnung der Rolle möglich. Dazu muss zunächst der Rotor abgeschraubt werden, dann lässt sich der Gehäusedeckel abschrauben - das war früher alles einfacher und wartungsfreundlicher. In meiner Certate war nahezu gar kein Fett, das hat AngelDet aber ja auch schon bei einigen Ryobis bemängelt.


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Nach meinen Informationen ist die Öffnung extra so konstruiert, um Staunässe im Getriebebereich der Rolle zu verhindern, falls dies mal ein unfreiwilliges Bad genommen hat. Für dieses Merkmal hat Daiwa auch einen ganz tollen Namen, der mir leider entfallen ist.#c
> 
> Durch die hintere Öffnung erreicht man bei der Certate nur das Tellerrad, eine vollständige Schmierung ist nur durch Öffnung der Rolle möglich. Dazu muss zunächst der Rotor abgeschraubt werden, dann lässt sich der Gehäusedeckel abschrauben - das war früher alles einfacher und wartungsfreundlicher. *In meiner Certate war nahezu gar kein Fett, das hat AngelDet aber ja auch schon bei einigen Ryobis bemängelt*.


 
Hi!
Welches Rollenfett nimmst Du für die Certate her? Bist Du damit zufrieden?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Nach meinen Informationen ist die Öffnung extra so konstruiert, um Staunässe im Getriebebereich der Rolle zu verhindern, falls dies mal ein unfreiwilliges Bad genommen hat. Für dieses Merkmal hat Daiwa auch einen ganz tollen Namen, der mir leider entfallen ist.#c


Thx, darauf bin ich ja auch noch nicht gekommen, könnte ja die "Gulli"-Technik sein. :q :q :q 

Man kann also seine Daiwa unten aufschrauben und auslaufen lassen, eine Ryobi hinten aufschrauben und aufs Hinterteil stellen und auslaufen lassen. :g 
Immerhin besser  als daß das Schmodderwasser drinnen bleibt :m


----------



## Margaux (15. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Hallo Leute,

ich derzeit auf der Suche nach einer neuen Spinnrolle. Gedacht hatte ich eigentlich an eine Ryobi (Zauber, Excia...), da ich deren Preis-Leistungsverhältnis excellent finde. Eine Daiwa Infinity-Q scheint ja auch super zu sein - wie Eure Beiträge zeigen - kostet aber nahezu das Dreifache. Wie ist dieser Preissprung zu erklären, den ich - wenn ich an die sehr guten Ryobis denke - eigentlich nicht bereit bin zu bezahlen... es sei, denn es gibt dafür wirklich gute Gründe...? 

Danke und Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Da sich gerade im Harrison-Blank Fans Thread die ganz unverblümte Frage auftat (bzw. Margaux die gerade stellte ), mal hier an passenderer Stelle gefragt:

Wenn man eine Daiwa wie die Infinity oder Certate mit einer Ryobi Spro, egal ob Zauber, Blue- oder RedArc vergleicht, bezüglich des hohen Preisunterschiedes und der gebotenen Leistung, wie stellt sich das dar, wie ist das mit Preiswürdigkeit und Auswahl?

Ich kenne die beiden Daiwas nicht selber vom Angeln, nur eine ungefähr vergleichbare Daiwa Caldia und die gefällt mir nicht besser als meine Roybi-Sammlung.

Genauso geht es mir bei den Top-Shimanos (außer Stella, hab ich nicht), die mir nicht besser, sondern deutlich schlechter gefallen. Der Sanftlauf ist bei einigen deutlich netter, dafür sind alle anderen Eigenschaften schlechter.

Sind die Ähnlichkeiten und Gemeinsamkeiten nicht eigentlich höher als die Differenzen? 

Der Unterschied all dieser genannten zu 08/15 Rollen und anderen Marken ist für mein Empfinden riesig, die Unterschiede zwischen den Top Ryobi-Daiwa-Shimano halte ich für klein, zumal die ja auch sichtbar voneinander abgucken bzw. nachziehen.

Für meine Einschätzung bekommt man am meisten für sein Geld, wenn man eine Ryobi/Spro etc. kauft.
Der Aufpreis darüber ist Luxus, Luxus für den man einen großen Markennamen, ein höheres Image, eine bessere Werbung  und auch ein Stückchen mehr ausgefeilte Rollentechnik bekommt, so wie beheizte und gefederte Sitze oder Wärmeschutzverglasung beim Auto.

Wie Schweißsocke gerade berichtete, ist selbst bei dieser Daiwa die Schmierung mau, ein Manko was sie mit vielen Roybi/Spros einfach nur teilt.

Was noch eine andere Entscheidungsrichtung bieten würde, ist das Design, neben Farbe als Formgestaltung, Gefälligkeit aber auch persönliche Usability. z.B. haut die TwinPower 4000 XTRA burn77 und mir auch immer an die Finger :g Die Abstände und Längen von Rollenfüßen, Kurbellängen und Griffen variieren, oft innerhalb der Grundmodellreihe. Ob eine mehr runde oder eine mehr kantige Gestaltung einen anspricht, ob sichtbare Dreiecke Stabilität ausstrahlen oder nur albern wirken, alles das sind ganz subjektive Empfindungen.

Die Auswuchtung ist über das Desing hinaus schon wieder eine technische Frage und die perfekte Auswuchtung bei einer Spinnrolle ein Muß. In Auswuchtung sind die Ryobis übrigens top.

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Rollenpreise einfach Marktpreise, die von Ryobi gemachten Kampfpreise um den Hochpreismarkt von Shimano und Daiwa zu unterlaufen. Die Rollenprodukte selber geben dies anhand der Funktionalität eigentlich nicht her.


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich derzeit auf der Suche nach einer neuen Spinnrolle. Gedacht hatte ich eigentlich an eine Ryobi (Zauber, Excia...), da ich deren Preis-Leistungsverhältnis excellent finde. Eine Daiwa Infinity-Q scheint ja auch super zu sein - wie Eure Beiträge zeigen - kostet aber nahezu das Dreifache. Wie ist dieser Preissprung zu erklären, den ich - wenn ich an die sehr guten Ryobis denke - eigentlich nicht bereit bin zu bezahlen... es sei, denn es gibt dafür wirklich gute Gründe...?
> 
> ...


 
Fische momentan ne TwinPower XT-RA 2500, ne 2000er Zauber und ne 3000er Certate.

Die TwinPower kannst vergessen...nie wieder Shimano, da wackelt mir die Kurbel zu sehr.
Die Zauber ist für den Preis von ca. 80 EUR top!
Die Certate ist natürlich ne Klasse für sich....der Preis natürlich auch! Aber das muss jeder für sich selber wissen.

Nur soviel: Wenn ich mir ne Spinrute für ein paar Hundert EUR bauen lasse, dann sollte man bei der Rolle nicht unbedingt knausern. Aber "wer im Glashaus sitzt"...hab selber auf einer VHF ne Zauber |rolleyes ...im Moment jedenfalls noch. Ist ja eigentlich wie ein BMW M3 mit nem Mofa-Auspuff...:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



burn77 schrieb:


> Nur soviel: Wenn ich mir ne Spinrute für ein paar Hundert EUR bauen lasse, dann sollte man bei der Rolle nicht unbedingt knausern.


Das führt zu der Frage: was ist wichtiger? Rute oder Rolle. Meine Meinung: Die Rute, denn mit der Rute arbeite ich, die spüre ich und damit spüre ich. Die Rolle ist an sich nur Beiwerk. Allerdings ein Beiwerk, was bestimmte Funktionen ausführen muß und sich dabei möglichst unauffällig verhalten soll  

Also in allen Maßen gut zu meinen Händen passen, mit der Schnur keinen Tüdel veranstalten, sauber ausgewuchtet und angenehm laufen beim Einholen, beim Drill eine exakte Bremse haben, beim Werfen niemals umklappen oder sonstwie nerven. Das wars schon im Groben, wenn das eine Rolle macht und das so gut, daß man sie nicht mehr bemerkt, dann ist sie klasse.
Letzlich ist das nur ne bessere Garnrolle 

Für ne Rute bringt jeder Penny eines besseren Blanks oder ein Super Aufbau mehr Feeling rüber :k , bei einer Rolle kann ich das nicht so sehen.


----------



## drehteufel (15. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Hallo,

welches Fett kann ich meiner Certate gönnen? Hab was von Nigrin-Kugellagerfett gelesen, das soll wohl nicht schlecht sein.
Sollte ich Schnurlaufröllchen und Bügel öfter ölen? Originalauskunft Daiwa/Cormoran: Nach jedem (!) Fischen ölen. Ist doch Unsinn oder?
Die Rolle befindet sich ausschließlich im Süßwassereinsatz.

Gruß


----------



## Margaux (15. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



burn77 schrieb:


> Nur soviel: Wenn ich mir ne Spinrute für ein paar Hundert EUR bauen lasse, dann sollte man bei der Rolle nicht unbedingt knausern. Aber "wer im Glashaus sitzt"...hab selber auf einer VHF ne Zauber |rolleyes ...im Moment jedenfalls noch. Ist ja eigentlich wie ein BMW M3 mit nem Mofa-Auspuff...:q


 
Hej Burn,

also aus meiner Zauber kommen keine Abgase |supergri |supergri . 
Aber Spaß beiseite, Du weißt ja Burn, daß ich bei Mad dieses Jahr nicht nur eine Harrison gekauft habe  , als knauserig würde ich mich nicht unbedingt bezeichen! Deshalb werde ich auch bei den neuen Rollen nicht knausern :g . Trotzdem denke ich kaufmännisch und da möchte ich schon wissen, wie sich der Unterschied zwischen einer 80 €-Rolle (Ryobi Zauber) und einer 260 €-Rolle (Daiwa Infinity) erklärt. Wie schon geschrieben, wenn es einen trifftigen Grund dafür gäbe, würde ich 260 € ausgeben. Wenn ich jedoch AngelDets Erläuterung oben lese (vielen Dank dafür #6 ), sehe ich keinen Grund, nicht wieder eine Zauber zu kaufen, zumal mir auch die subjektiven Eigenschaften (Handling etc.) an der Ryobi außerordentlich gut gefallen.    

Shimano habe ich übrigens von vorne herein ausgeschlossen. Ich habe mir die Rollen (auch die TwinPower) beim meinem Angelhändler angeschaut und war enttäuscht: wie Du auch schon geschrieben hast: Spiel in der Kurbel etc.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Margaux (15. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das führt zu der Frage: was ist wichtiger? Rute oder Rolle. Meine Meinung: Die Rute, denn ... Für ne Rute bringt jeder Penny eines besseren Blanks oder ein Super Aufbau mehr Feeling rüber :k , bei einer Rolle kann ich das nicht so sehen.


 
|good: Ein Harrison-Blank (bspw.  ) ist jeden (teueren) Cent wert...

Wenn ich beschreiben sollte, wie meine Ryobi Zauber arbeitet:


			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> (frei zitiert Paßt in allen Maßen gut zu meinen Händen, veranstaltet mit der Schnur keinen Tüdel, ist sauber ausgewuchtet und läuft angenehm beim Einholen, hat beim Drill eine exakte Bremse, ist beim Werfen bisher niemals umgeklappt und hat sonstwie nie genervt. Das wars schon im Groben, wenn das eine Rolle macht und das so gut, daß man sie nicht mehr bemerkt,


----------



## taxel (15. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Hallo,

ich kenne die Roybi, Zauber und Melissa - Rollen nur aus dem Laden. Die machen keinen schlechten Eindruck. Zugelegt habe ich mir aber die Infinity Q 3000. Auch in der Hoffnung, dass sich der höhere Preis in der Haltbarkeit bemerkbar macht. Ich hoffe, dem ist so.

Aber letzendlich muss jeder selbst wissen, was er ausgeben will und kann. Manch einer kauft sich lieber öfter eine neue Rolle. Und da ist es doch ärgerlich, wenn die aktuelle einfach nicht kaputt gehen will ;-)

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

@Margaux: In welcher Grösse willst denn Zauber bzw. Infinity/Certate? 3000 oder?
Die 3000er Certate/Infinity wiegt 285 Gramm. Wie schauts mit der Zauber aus??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



drehteufel schrieb:


> welches Fett kann ich meiner Certate gönnen? Hab was von Nigrin-Kugellagerfett gelesen, das soll wohl nicht schlecht sein.


Das benutzt ich auch. 
Ist nur eine Frage von Leichtlauf und Fettzähigkeit, bei Bedarf kann man das bersteinfarbene Fett ganz gut mit Motoröl verdünnen und leichter machen.



			
				drehteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte ich Schnurlaufröllchen und Bügel öfter ölen? Originalauskunft Daiwa/Cormoran: Nach jedem (!) Fischen ölen. Ist doch Unsinn oder?
> Die Rolle befindet sich ausschließlich im Süßwassereinsatz.


Auch im Salzwasser brauchst das nicht jedesmal machen, einfach spülen und abtrocken sollte als Standard reichen. (+Gulli öffnen und abtrocknen lassen wenn sie U-Boot spielen mußte :q )

Man merkt an sich schon wenn irgendwas minimal schlechter läuft, dann oder nach einer bestimmten Zeit (so pi-mal-Daumen alle 10 Angelsessions im Salzwasser, alle 20 im Sußwasser) sollte man sich einer größeren Pflege widmen.
Wer die zuviel auseinanderbaut erzeugt auch Schäden durch "Schraub+Bauverschleiß", das passiert nämlich auch.


----------



## Margaux (15. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Margaux: In welcher Grösse willst denn Zauber bzw. Infinity/Certate? 3000 oder?
> Die 3000er Certate/Infinity wiegt 285 Gramm. Wie schauts mit der Zauber aus??


 
Hallo Burn,

ich schwanke noch zwischen einer 2000 für Barsche und einer 3000 für Forellen, tendiere aber eher zu einer 3000. Die Ryobi Zauber 3000 wiegt 305g. Generell halte ich das Eigengewicht der Rolle für den Angler nicht für so entscheidend (, da man das Gewicht ja quasi in der Hand trägt), WENN mit der Rolle die jeweilige Rute gut ausbalanciert ist. Deshalb denke ich, daß die 20g Unterschied zwischen der Infinity und der Zauber nicht entscheidend sind.

Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich mir die Infinity-Q trotz meiner "Vorentscheidung" für eine Ryobi (vielleicht wird' s auch die Excia), mal irgendwo im Angelgeschäft anschauen kann.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Also für Barsch und Forellen (wenn nicht by Jigging) kommt ja wohl nur ne 2000er in Frage!?

Bezüglich dem Gewicht geb ich Dir Recht! Bei einer kopflastigen Peitsche kann ne etwas schwerere Rolle sogar besser sein. Weis zwar nicht wie Du die Rollen hältst, aber meines Erachtes ist der "Scheitelpunkt" noch vor der Rolle... Gott sei Dank - da kann man durch die Rolle noch was ausbalanchieren.


----------



## drehteufel (16. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Hallo, 
hatte gestern das Vergnügen, bei einem Kollegen die Blue Arc zu probieren. Kann nix negatives berichten. Sie ließ sich zwar nicht so seidenweich kurbeln wie meine Certate, aber ansonsten...#c 
Fand sie nur für eine 300er ziemlich klein gegen die 3000er von Daiwa.
Die Blue Arc machte einen guten Eindruck, was ich von der Red Arc nicht uneingeschränkt behaupten kann, da mir dort der runde Metallknauf mit "überziehbarem Kälteschutz" absolut nicht gefällt.
Die Zauber 3000 hatte ich auch schon in den Händen, die gefiel mir ebenfalls, hätte sie "fast neu" (angeblich 3 mal beim Casting eingesetzt) von einem Händler bekommen können, dachte da an einen Preis von 70-80 Euro, aber der TD war unverschämt und wollte 140 Euro (!) für das Teil haben, wohlgemerkt gebraucht. Er meinte, die kostet neu 160 Euro (dabei sehe ich die regelmäßig im Netz für ca. 90 Euro). Das fand ich dann doch ein wenig unverschämt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Jupp, das seh ich alles genauso 

Eine sehr gute Zauber-Quelle ist z.B. Boardie+ebay'ist angler505, eine andere der Boardpartner fischfanggeraete.de/s-w-ausruestung.de mit sehr guten Versandbedingungen. #6


----------



## Bernhard* (16. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Hab meine Zauber günstig bei www.bigtackle.de bekommen!


----------



## Margaux (18. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Hallo Leute,

nachdem wir ein wenig "off-topic" über Rollenpreise diskutiert hatten, möchte ich wenigstens meine Kaufentscheidung nicht verschweigen. Ich habe mir *zwei* Rollen für insgesamt *135 €* gekauft (bzw. bestellt).



burn77 schrieb:


> Also für Barsch und Forellen (wenn nicht by Jigging) kommt ja wohl nur ne 2000er in Frage!?


 
Klar Burn #h , für Barsche und (Süßwasser-) Forellen kommt am besten eine 2000er in Frage und zwar eine Ryobi Excia 2000. Auf die Rolle im Einsatz bin ich wirklich gespannt, liegt sie doch preislich zwischen der Applause und der Zauber. Ich werde berichten...

Für das *Meerforellen*fischen allerdings habe ich mir eine Pflüger Medalist 40 (160m/,033mm) gekauft. Die hatte ich bei meinem Angelhändler (RC-Angelsport in Neuss  #6) gesehen und war sofort begeistert. Sie hat Worm-Shaft-Getriebe und alle weiteren wichtigen "features". Die Schnurfassung der 40(00)er ist eigentlich zu groß, allerdings bevorzuge ich - um bei MeFo-Angeln möglichst weite Würfe zu erzielen - große Spulen. Einzig das Gewicht (Küchenwaage: 355g - ohne Schnur) könnte man bemängeln. Mich stört es allerdings nicht, da ich das Gewicht ja in der Hand halte.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Hi Margaux!

Dann kannst Du ja hoffentlich bald mal was zur Excia sagen, vor allem im Vergleich zur Zauber.

Da Du ja meines Wissens eine Zauber 4000 hast, kannst Du die mit der Pflüger ja auch gut vergleichen (und hast die passende Reserverolle :q:q). 355g finde ich zu schwer. Das die laut Bildern keine TiN-Spulenkante hat wird dich beim Mono-Fischen vlt. nicht stören, mich würde es schon. Aber Du wirst vergleichen #h


----------



## Margaux (20. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hi Margaux! Dann kannst Du ja hoffentlich bald mal was zur Excia sagen, vor allem im Vergleich zur Zauber.


 
Hej AngelDet, genau auf diesen Vergleich freue ich mich jetzt schon!!! #6 



> Da Du ja meines Wissens eine Zauber 4000 hast


 
Stimmt genau... und derzeit meine "Lieblings-" Stationärrolle.



> ... kannst Du die mit der Pflüger ja auch gut vergleichen. Das die laut Bildern keine TiN-Spulenkante hat wird dich beim Mono-Fischen vlt. nicht stören, mich würde es schon. Aber Du wirst vergleichen #h


 
Darum habe ich mir dieses "Testexemplar" u.a. zugelegt!



> 355g finde ich zu schwer.


 
Nein und Ja. Das Gewicht an sich und an einer entsprechenden Rute würde mich nicht stören, ABER: an einer Harrison sind 355g wirklich zu schwer. Rainer hatte im Harrrison-Thread sogar bei einer 120g-Harrison als maximales Rollengewicht ca. 310g genannt. Da würde ich seit gestern zustimmen. Ich werde deshalb bei meinem Händler die Pflüger Medalist 40 gegen eine 35 umtauschen. Die Medalist 35 soll 70g leichter sein. Mal sehen, was die Küchenwaage sagt... 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*



Margaux schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was die Küchenwaage sagt...


Wichtiges Rüststück eines Gerätekäufers! :q ich hab mir jetzt extra sogar eine 1g genaue nur für die Angelsachen (Rollen,Ruten,Köder) gekauft! :m


----------



## the doctor (26. November 2006)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

War heute auf ner Messe in Holland und habe mal bezüglich der Unterschiede Certate vs Infinityq nachgefragt.
War natürlich ein Daiwa/Cormoran Stand und der Vetreter klärte mich ein wenig auf.

Es sollen die gleichen Rollen sein,
technisch sei alles gleich, bis auf den Lack, der soll nämlich hochwertiger sein bei der Certate.

Habe auch mal die günstigeren Daiwa Rollen getestet.
Die Daiwa TDR 4 macht nen sehr,sehr guten Eindruck. Läuft butterweich!!! Wer nicht gleich zur Infinity oder Certate greifen möchte, dem ist diese Rolle wirklich zu empfehlen!!!!
Die Caldia ist nicht so perfekt. aber ne tolle Rolle. Ist meiner Meinung nach vom Lauf her mit einer Technium gleichzusetzen. Aber wackeln tut da nichts, was man ja bei der Technium leider hat.
Die Exeler finde ich dann wiederum nicht so dolle. 
Gut habe sie nicht gefischt,aber irgendwie macht sie den Eindruck, das die Spule beim Einzug etwas wackelt. Dann eher Technium :g


----------



## Khaane (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Wie kriegt man die Kurbel der Infinity ab, will das Mistding zerlegen, um fetten und zu gucken ob das Teil vom Getriebe was taugt, die Anleitung gibt nur Rätsel auf.

Da steht "Halteschraube" abnehmen, wie soll das denn gehen, wenn da lediglich ein Gewinde drauf ist? Wo ist das Gegenstück?

Hat jemand die Kurbeln bei ner Certate/Infinity getauscht?


----------



## Khaane (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Rückwärtskurbeln und dann klappts......OMG.


----------



## Khaane (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

Nächstes Problem:

Wie kriege ich die Spulenauflage runter, ich frage lieber zweimal bevor die Rolle vorm Gebrauch hin ist 

Mit "Abziehen" klappt es nicht so recht.


----------



## peltast (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity - Daiwa Certate*

@Khaane

Warum fettest Du jetzt schon ... Kratz-/Mahlgeräusche, Empfehlung, Gefühl ... fettet Daiwa Neurollen nicht vernünftig?

Hab mir auch gerade ´ne Infinity gekauft ... daher das Interesse ... soll ja auch ´n paar Jährchen tadellos laufen.

Wenn Du Deine Infinity auf hast, könntest Du mal bitte berichten, wie die Schmierung innen werksseitig aussieht?!

Danke und Grüße


----------

